# Concerning the Guild of Rangers



## Thomas Baggins (Oct 18, 2003)

*!!!CONCERING THE *Guild of Ranger's*, PLEASE READ THIS!!!*

*Disclaimer*
This has nothing to do with the recent deleting of GoR (Guild of Religion) this is about the Guild of Ranger's, if I at antime mention the letter's 'GoR' please take it to mean Guild of Ranger's, sorry for any confusion. *Disclaimer*

#1 I propose that we re-open the Guild of Ranger's and I have whole list of things that we can have in it that are of no relation to Rp-ing what-so-ever.
A. We can move anything related to The Dunedian, Elendil, Arnor, and yes, even Gondor, into the new Guild of Ranger's.
B. The guild would house threads in which people could ask questions about anything relating to the Dunedian, we could have threads in it about Numenor even, after-all that's where the Ranger's came from. the possiblities are enormous!


#2 I also suggest that the new Guild be known as the 'The Dunedain,' or something related, that way it would also enable a better opportuinty to put the afore-mentioned topics in it.


Thank You, 
Thomas Baggins


----------



## Beorn (Oct 18, 2003)

GoR is the Guild of Religion . Additionally, the Guild of Rangers was archived a long time ago because it was more related to RPGs and had grown inactive.


----------



## Thomas Baggins (Oct 19, 2003)

I know that GoR stands for the Guild of Relgion but I use it to say the Guild or Ranger's too, because it's easier, and I know that thre Ranger's were archived awhile ago, that's why I said that I was sorry to bring it up after the point. But if you got past that maybe we could work out a way to get them re-enacted, if not that then maybe we could start a forum that deals wiht the issues I mentioned in my first post, just a though..........


----------



## Aulë (Oct 19, 2003)

Come join the Guild of Eruhini.
It has a sub-forum devoted to Men, which as you may know, includes the Rangers/Dunedain 
It is reasonably new, so some new Atani-related threads would be appreciated


----------



## Thomas Baggins (Oct 19, 2003)

All have to check that out, thanks, Aule.


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 19, 2003)

All done here? Lanty can delete? Pleeeeeaaaaaase?!!
*a trembling finger is poised on the 'Delete Thread' button*


----------



## Thomas Baggins (Oct 19, 2003)

Well I'm thinking about starting a Guild of Ranger's website so I don't really _need_ TTF anymore, anyway's. Hmmph, *walks away looking haughty, and head's over to the Guild of Ranger's on ME-RPG* 

Yes you can delete this, I've gotten my answer's, or at least had some place to stew about it for a night.


----------

